
Apple pulls AppGratis from app store 2 months after it raised $13.5M in funding - chrisacky
http://venturebeat.com/2013/04/08/apple-pulls-appgratis-from-app-store-2-months-after-it-raised-13-5m-in-funding/
======
drtse4
A better post: [http://appleinsider.com/articles/13/04/08/ios-app-
discovery-...](http://appleinsider.com/articles/13/04/08/ios-app-discovery-
tool-appgratis-pulled-for-violating-apples-app-store-rules)

~~~
facorreia
Relevant snippet:

"On Monday, Apple confirmed to AllThingsD that AppGratis had been removed for
violating not only clause 2.25 of the App Store Review Guideline — the clause
stipulating that apps cannot promote other apps similarly to the App Store —
but also clause 5.6. Clause 5.6 states that apps cannot use Push Notifications
to send advertising, promotions, or direct marketing of any kind."

